
How Wikileaks has woken up journalism. - Cmccann7
http://emilybellwether.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/how-wikileaks-has-woken-up-journalism/
======
jdp23
Great quote from John Naughton of The Guardian:

"The most obvious lesson is that it represents the first really sustained
confrontation between the established order and the culture of the internet.
There have been skirmishes before, but this is the real thing."

